# Chest shot????



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Ok guy's took a chest shot on a big nine this afternoon. Never should have done it but got ansi. 

He was about 40-50 yds, Of course no blood. He bloted to his right tail down. Had a spike and a doe right under me at 20 yds. Had to spook them to get down. Looked for a good bit, real this galbarrys and sage. 

Going back in the day light to look again. Whats your thoughts?

And yes I should have waited but didn't.

Shooting a 7-08...


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Find someone with a deer tracking dog.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Let him lay and bring a dog.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

If you hit him in the ribs at that range, he's dead. Should be down within 100yds. What bullet are you shooting?


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

No blood=miss just kidding hope u find him. i shot a doe once in the chest and she didnt run too far about fifty yards


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> If you hit him in the ribs at that range, he's dead. Should be down within 100yds. What bullet are you shooting?


 
7-08... 139 gr.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

As long as it's not a hollow point varmint round, you should be good to go. I shot one at that range through some brush (he was running) and the bullet keyholed him (bullet went in sideways). Still messed him up pretty good.


----------



## RHowington (Nov 24, 2012)

I got to take kids to school in the am. I'll be done about 800. I can help you, no dog but would help if needed

Stalking my dinner


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Don't wanna alarm you but I chest shot 2 bucks back to back with a slug gun(385gr bullet). Found a small amount of blood on both for around 150 yards and then it just disappeared. First time I've ever shot 2 solid rack bucks together and lost both of them. I'll never chest shoot one again.


----------



## RHowington (Nov 24, 2012)

I did the same to a large Mississippi buck. Got to nervous and found about 10 drops. Spent while day in the woods looking. I thought I was going to throw up. it had more than 8 and wide. Biggest deer ever saw in stand. I still get sick thinking about it. But you never know...

Stalking my dinner


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

ScullsMcNasty said:


> Don't wanna alarm you but I chest shot 2 bucks back to back with a slug gun(385gr bullet). Found a small amount of blood on both for around 150 yards and then it just disappeared. First time I've ever shot 2 solid rack bucks together and lost both of them. I'll never chest shoot one again.


Shot a doe that ran 30yds or so no blood. Shot a 8pt two years ago that dropped rite ther. 

Know what you mean tho. If i would of waited 5 mins he would have been 25yds from me and prob. gave me a better shot. But the des. we make sometimes.

Will be back up ther around lunch, due to work hopefully I find him. if not i hope i didn't hit him at all.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

If he had his tail down, chances are you hit him. Good luck in the morning.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

And look for buzzards.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Ill call you around noon. Ill be up their at noon "Scotts" we will find him... He is laying right their Boles...... Call you tomorrow good luck sleeping pal:whistling:


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Ill call you around noon. Ill be up their at noon "Scotts" we will find him... He is laying right their Boles...... Call you tomorrow good luck sleeping pal:whistling:


Thanks J. I will be up ther around that time. maybe before.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've only chest shot a nannie at about 50 yards w/ a 7-08 and she dropped in her tracks. You talking about a full chest (deer facing you)? Depends on what kinda angle you were at...


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

You know you already have a stand named after you!!! Hope you killed him.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Jason said:


> I've only chest shot a nannie at about 50 yards w/ a 7-08 and she dropped in her tracks. You talking about a full chest (deer facing you)? Depends on what kinda angle you were at...


I have shot two of my last three deer in the chest. One dropped without moving an inch and the other took about ten steps and that was all she wrote. Of course I shoot sledge hammers at them with 180gr 30-06 rounds. Found both bullets just under the hide on both of them too. They did not exit. But good lord, the insides of both deer looked like they had already been through the grinder.


----------



## VOLMAN (Sep 3, 2009)

I did same thing to an 8 + pt bigger than the one hanging on my wall few years ago. Cold cold morning I was fixing to get down from ladder stand froze solid. Im at the end of a road we made a 100 yard plot thar dod legged left. In the bend a oak oak that's 12-14 diameter. I set gun down to pack up and see horns around both sides of tree. He comes trotting at me. I throw up my gun and had to shoot or not. Anyway shot he spins around x2 and darts in thick stuff. 3 hrs with a dog still ain't seen him. No blood no hair no deer.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

If you are talking about deer facing you... Its a "roll of the dice". Easy to hit the rib and have it glance without getting inside the cavity. Hope it works out for you. I think he is dead and close.... Keep us updated


----------



## RHowington (Nov 24, 2012)

Well? Been waiting all day for good news.

Stalking my dinner


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Just let it go man.....:thumbdown::thumbdown: Buzzard watch as of now....:thumbdown:

The man is not happy, so I guess ill respond for him.....


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Just let it go man.....:thumbdown::thumbdown: Buzzard watch as of now....:thumbdown:
> 
> The man is not happy, so I guess ill respond for him.....


That sucks. If you hunt, you will loose and not find deer. Sucks, but happens. I had my first deer I couldn't find this year. I took it hard.


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

Im confused; In 40 years of hunting and killing a bunch of deer, both whitetail and mule deer, plus a couple antelope, all Ive ever done was shoot them in the chest(heart/lung) area. Not sure why one would shoot them anywhere else? Is there a different shot preferred here in the south?


----------



## RHowington (Nov 24, 2012)

Az-Vic said:


> Im confused; In 40 years of hunting and killing a bunch of deer, both whitetail and mule deer, plus a couple antelope, all Ive ever done was shoot them in the chest(heart/lung) area. Not sure why one would shoot them anywhere else? Is there a different shot preferred here in the south?


i think he was meaning he shot him facing him. not sure though..


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

The deer was facing the hunter... He shot him right in the chest facing him... Don't judge, I saw the situation and totally understand his decision... It was his only option, and salt grass has successfully made this shot before..... It's hunting, SHIT HAPPENS..... Hopefully he missed..... That also happens if you are a hunter.....:yes:


----------



## Creekcubb (May 4, 2010)

My son shot his first deer (pics posted) with a .243 using remington ballistic tips (95grain). Shot just behind shoulder, couldn't find entry hole or exit hole, no blood and 7 pt only went about 20-25 yards. No outside blood but inside was blood jelly, blow up everything in the chest cavity! I would of hated tracking him shooting these ballistic tips.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

I have taken the head-on chest shot on two bucks. The first one left no blood trail and I found him by dumb luck, the second one bled like a stuck pig and Ray Charles could have found him. I guess it's a coin toss whether or not to take the frontal shot.


----------



## inshoreJAM (Aug 2, 2009)

I've never taken in the head on shot, never needed to. I've seen plenty of deer killed with a head on shot to the throat, but I know that brisket can be a tough barrier. Tough luck man, I know it sucks not finding one, I lost a big one 3 years ago that bled like he'd been cut in half. I still think about it all the time


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Didn't find anything yesterday. At this point I'm hoping I just plain missed.


Going to give it a few days and see if he shows back up on cam or the big birds and stink shows.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Hopefully you missed Mike, bad feeling to have I know, i lost the biggest buck Ive ever had a chance at during bow season about 6 years ago, looked for him all night , came back in the morning with a dog trailed him to the river, never found him and lost alot of sleep over it.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

CHOKER, hope you recover him, a hard lesson to learn on when to or not to, I have passed on taking shot's on some nice buck myself.


----------



## yadaddy (Dec 8, 2012)

Get a lager rifle, some thing that will drop the deer. 7-o8 fine for kids but not for an every day hunter. 30-06 or bigger


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

yadaddy said:


> Get a lager rifle, some thing that will drop the deer. 7-o8 fine for kids but not for an every day hunter. 30-06 or bigger


I mostly shoot a 300wsm... That being said a 7-08 is more than capable of killing any deer on the planet... With good shot placement I could kill one with a Gamo air rifle..at one time it was rated the most suitable caliber for deer hunting. Because it penetrated well and dropped well placed shots in their tracks.. I remember 25 years ago when I first saw my first one... It was a remington 700, and you actually had to order the bullets through Scott's cause they didn't stock that oddball caliber unless you requested it. We'll look what happened.... Now they are every where... And more adults use them than kids... You are wrong..... The 7mm-08 it a great caliber for deer hunting in Florida, or anywhere else in the south east where shots under 250yrds are warranted.. It gets it done efficiently and quickly.....


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> I mostly shoot a 300wsm... That being said a 7-08 is more than capable of killing any deer on the planet... With good shot placement I could kill one with a Gamo air rifle..at one time it was rated the most suitable caliber for deer hunting. Because it penetrated well and dropped well placed shots in their tracks.. I remember 25 years ago when I first saw my first one... It was a remington 700, and you actually had to order the bullets through Scott's cause they didn't stock that oddball caliber unless you requested it. We'll look what happened.... Now they are every where... And more adults use them than kids... You are wrong..... The 7mm-08 it a great caliber for deer hunting in Florida, or anywhere else in the south east where shots under 250yrds are warranted.. It gets it done efficiently and quickly.....


 + 1


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

It happens...Don't beat yourself up.


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

yadaddy said:


> Get a lager rifle, some thing that will drop the deer. 7-o8 fine for kids but not for an every day hunter. 30-06 or bigger


ice seen more deer lost with your so called large caliber guns than I have with your standard calibers on these small size white tails around here , and I'm a every day hunter who shoots a 7-mm08 and have lost count on the deer and hogs I have Killed with that thing, and i am a reality every day hunter, give or take 2 or 3 days a month.heck my daughters have killed around 30 deer and probably as many hogs with a .223 55 grain core lok and never lost one.bigger caliber is definatley not the answer .


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

yadaddy said:


> Get a lager rifle, some thing that will drop the deer. 7-o8 fine for kids but not for an every day hunter. 30-06 or bigger


 
I have shot a 7-08 for over six years. And will say it does more to a deer than any 30-06 i have shot. Have kill quite a few deer in that 6 yrs as well and they are with in 20yrd of where they where shot if not rite there. 

Yes it was a way to learn, will never take that shot again.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

delta dooler said:


> Hopefully you missed Mike, bad feeling to have I know, i lost the biggest buck Ive ever had a chance at during bow season about 6 years ago, looked for him all night , came back in the morning with a dog trailed him to the river, never found him and lost alot of sleep over it.


 
Yep. Sending you a pic of him. Hope to see him on camera in the next few days.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

BOGIA said:


> ice seen more deer lost with your so called large caliber guns than I have with your standard calibers on these small size white tails around here , and I'm a every day hunter who shoots a 7-mm08 and have lost count on the deer and hogs I have Killed with that thing, and i am a reality every day hunter, give or take 2 or 3 days a month.heck my daughters have killed around 30 deer and probably as many hogs with a .223 55 grain core lok and never lost one.bigger caliber is definatley not the answer .


Yep. My dad has a .300 that never gets used cause its lost so many deer. It's just too powerful for these thin skinned small bodied deer around here. The bullet is so powerful it doesn't mushroom or expend its energy in the animal. Larger caliber is not the answer.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



ScullsMcNasty said:


> BOGIA said:
> 
> 
> > ice seen more deer lost with your so called large caliber guns than I have with your standard calibers on these small size white tails around here , and I'm a every day hunter who shoots a 7-mm08 and have lost count on the deer and hogs I have Killed with that thing, and i am a reality every day hunter, give or take 2 or 3 days a month.heck my daughters have killed around 30 deer and probably as many hogs with a .223 55 grain core lok and never lost one.bigger caliber is definatley not the answer .
> ...


Scully, I have two bullets of my last three deer shot. Both chest shots and bullet lodged in their rear end under the hide. Both text book mushroomed bullets. I shoot 180gr 30-06 rounds. But i do shoot the big round nose soft points.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

There is good shot placement and then there is not so good shot placement, you have to be the judge on shot placement and decide to take the shot or pass on the shot, there is aways TOMORROW for a GOOD BUCK to bring home.


----------



## VOLMAN (Sep 3, 2009)

I shoot a .06 also, seldom I mean seldom does a deer do more than crumple and twitch for a second or so. I killed a nice 8 3 years ago at about 260+ yards from a swaying tree in hi winds. Missed first shot stood up in climber and got a good rest shot again shot a little hi and spined him. Bullet shattered his spine. It was a 180 grain fail safe.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

shot one head on the other day in the chest with a 30 06 180 gr barnes.These bullets normally do some serious damage but i never found the deer.I have a very good app on phone that records my tracks and i looked for 2 hrs for this deer.70 yards and no exit.I know it was a perfect shot.Ill never take another shot like that.ill shoot em where the head meets the neck next time when there facing me.


----------



## Thebasskidd (Mar 6, 2012)

Hope u get him


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

7.08 and .308 are basically the same round. The ballistics are very close. My son shot a 8 pt with a 7 mag a week ago in the chewy from 50 yards. The was a little blood at the impact point. The buck left the pasture only leaving a speck here and there. When he went down a hill he poured blood out and dropped. You should find him or at least blood if he runs through any tall brush. I lost a good one myself Not long ago and it made me sick. I hope your luck is better than mine


----------



## yadaddy (Dec 8, 2012)

Ya ya shot placement is key to it all, but shot placement is not EVERYTHING in the woods. We are in the real woods not TV. When a shot is given you need to take the best ethical shot you can, Why does the law say you have to use a sized caliber ? I have chased so many deer in the past few years for so many hunters do to the rifle. You need an exit hole. I have shot deer with 243 WSSM witch is a hell of a lot better that a 243 but it is too small, 7-08 is for the younger hunters do to recoil. Unless you are shooting under perfect conditions use a larger caliber, I use a 30-06 165 or 180 grain round or a 300 RUM


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

good luck.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't mean to beat a dead horse but, I've heard of a deer that was shot in the guts with a .22 on purpose(garden problem) and and dropped in its tracks. And yes it's a true story. A lot of ppl think that if you don't take a perfect broad side shot with .300win mag that you will never kill a deer. 
I've killed deer with both a 7mm mag and a .308 with a chest shot and they dropped in their tracks. My dad shoots a 6mm(.244") and has never lost a deer that I know of, it's not the caliber that makes the difference. Biggest buck I ever shot(180+) was broad side at 100yds with my 7mm, open hardwoods and plenty of time to take the shot. Found blood, but no buck. Came back the next morning and kicked him up from the puddle of blood that he was laying in all night and he left our property. Did I do anything wrong while taking the shot, my answer is "no" and I've spent a lot of time playing it back in my head. 
It messed with me so bad that I just sold the gun and said forget it. I killed lots of deer with that gun taking headshots, but the first time I wanna save the skull it counted against me.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

But I'm not saying that a bigger bullet doesn't make a bigger hole and have the potential to do more damage.


----------



## woods-n-water (Jul 30, 2011)

I guess I'll put my 2¢ in on the big caliber discussion, it seems to me from experience that the smaller calibers 22-250, 243,708,25 06,270 etc... (hell I even saw a guy who had broken his shoulder drop them with a 22mag) have better results on our small bodied deer.
I can't count how many deer I've tracked and couldn't find because of a big caliber, the first deer I shot was with a 30 06 180gr soft nose placed perfectly in the kill zone, the entrance hole was the size of a golf ball and the exit bigger than a softball but no blood at all just meat,bone and vitals, she ran well over 100yds with spilling a drop, and if it weren't for me having to answer the call of nature and literally stepping on her head we would have never found her cause the dog passed her up by about 70yds


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

I went to a larger round because in real life not every shot is a perfect shot. I shoot a .325 wsm now because of a big 11 pt I lost. He was 170 Yds and I shot his brisket out. Found meat, bone blood but not the deer. No question the deer died. The energy of the .325 is crazy and I can say in the 4 years and 5 stares I've hunted in I haven't list a deer shooting it. Probably just jinxed myself


----------

